# Would you? (Formula change due to cost)



## AmyW (Jan 20, 2012)

Being in Canada now, of course everything is more expensive.

My main basic recipe has a bit under 10% cocoa butter, which is $105 for 3kg (a bit over 6lbs) but shea butter is $55 for the same amount. Quite a difference! I haven't actually soaped with shea butter before, but I add the cocoa butter more for label appeal than anything (a tiny part for a harder bar). Would you make the switch to save on business costs?

Oh, and hi! I haven't been around. In Canada with hubby now, waiting the immigration process out. Left most of my supplies in storage or got rid of them, but I did bring my FOs and EOs up... just waiting for my US tax refund (yay EITC) to use as my business start up so I can get back to soaping. In the meantime, my days are filled with feeding cows and getting the business ready on paper.


----------



## AmyW (Jan 20, 2012)

These are local supplier prices, the alternative is to get the cocoa butter from WSP.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 20, 2012)

:shock: Wow! I get around 8 kg's for that price...

I think I'd look for an alternative.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2012)

I would also skip the cocoa butter if that's the case. =\ sucks but what can you do, you especially need to be careful with your budget when your business is new and trying to grow...


----------



## AmyW (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input. It does suck but you are right Sunny. I'm not going to eat the cost, nor pass the cost onto the customer, so I'll just have to do what I can with what I've got. I think shea butter has just as much label appeal as cocoa, and won't affect my soap recipe in such a way that my soaps will be any different... the soaps I've made without any butter behave exactly the same.

Definitely have to be willing to modify plans and have backup plans when starting a business


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyW, I think you're right about the label appeal of shea.  I've noticed it once in a while; a customer will pick up a bar and say something like "Oh look, shea butter."  I have not gotten a response on cocoa butter ever.  Cocoa butter seemed to be popular back before skin cancer was such an issue and everyone bathed in the sun.  Remember all the suntan lotion commercials from the 60s and 70s?.  (I'm dating myself here, maybe you don't!)  Cocoa butter was touted then.  Like you, I love cocoa butter in soap, but I love shea, also.  

The last time I bought cocoa butter was from Columbus Foods, and at the time it ran 32 cents an ounce in US dollars with shipping included in that figure.  Their current price is $4.97 a pound before shipping for a 25-lb. box.  (Sorry I'm not converting that to metric and I have no idea about Canada other than it's gorgeous and I hope you love it there!)  Shipping is outrageous, so I try to order several things at one time.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are going for label appeal, then try the shea.

IME, however, shea behaves very differently in soap than cocoa butter does.  I vastly prefer the cocoa butter.  It adds a nice glossy smooth hardness to my soaps.  I only use between 5-10% and it makes a big difference to me.  Shea I find a bit worky in soap.  Unless I get a complete full gel, I get ash.  And even under those circumstances, I still can get ash, and it's not the pretty "embrace the ash" but the thick unattractive kind.  And yes, that happens when I spray my exposed surfaces with 92% isopropyl alcohol.

You can get 3 kg of cocoa butter from Voyageur (not including shipping) for $59.

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Co ... /62070.htm

Edited to add - check the recommended suppliers on Swift's blog, Point of Interest.


----------



## AmyW (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll look into them, thanks. Will have to call and get a shipping quote before I decide.

I get ash on all my soap unless it's completely unexposed to air until it no longer zaps... I've got some uuuuugly soap still hanging around from before I figured that one out lol 

The IRS says my money will be direct deposited on the 1st so I guess whoever (or whatever) is cheapest, wins. Thanks a bunch for all the advice!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 22, 2012)

:wink: You could try adding a bit of stearic acid next to the shea for extra harness.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 22, 2012)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I'll look into them, thanks. Will have to call and get a shipping quote before I decide.
> 
> I get ash on all my soap unless it's completely unexposed to air until it no longer zaps... I've got some uuuuugly soap still hanging around from before I figured that one out lol
> 
> The IRS says my money will be direct deposited on the 1st so I guess whoever (or whatever) is cheapest, wins. Thanks a bunch for all the advice!!!



I don't get ash when I use cocoa butter, assuming I gel that is.  I have found the alcohol spray to be really effective also, have you tried it?  I generally like a textured top so covering with Saran isn't optimal.

Good luck!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 23, 2012)

Where are you located?  I am in Ontario and get Cocoa Butter for $34.44/3kg.  Maybe you can shop around a bit more for a better price?


----------



## LavenderLady (Jan 25, 2012)

I use cocoa butter too and like it better than shea in my soaps. I just wanted to tell you that you can fill out the purchase box and then the columbs foods will add the shipping so you can see it. If t is too high, just back out and don't buy it. If you have questions about anything, they are very good about returning emails. I have found their shipping to be exceptionally reasonable, as in the cheapest place I buy anything from! BUt I am not in Canada either, so I don't know about International shipping.

Much luck to you though and congrats on your move and business start up!


----------

